# A lil free scrap wood today. We are pleased



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

So I stop by a cabinet shop today and ask if they have any old MDF cut offs to use for jigs and such. This is what we get. It's a small load of Maple and Oak. So, it just goes to show, it never hurts to ask


----------



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

what?! why would they toss all that away? Why couldn't they use it??


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Adam, I asked my self the same question, but wouldn't ask the question to loudly  They told me, this is the scrap of the scrap as others came and took the good stuff. They are a very big shop. They said they would hold the next lot for us.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

You should have seen the scraps that the guys and I would take when I was in a cabinet shop. We'd pick up toothpicks if we thought we could use them in a project!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

thats a good find build a lot of stuff with that .dont look a gift horse in the mouth they say .its a blessing and i know you will put it to good use.


----------



## WoodJediNTraining (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice score… Some really nice pieces there..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Scrap!!!! ???? Looks like you gotta gr8 haul there


----------

